# Thanks TTSam..



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

...you made me feel guilty with your clean car pics, I was out at 7am cleaning mine :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks from me as well going out to clean mine soon,not gave mine much love from last year.  only done 50 miles in her since christmas.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

That's better!


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Lovely day today. I think a lot of people around the country will be cleaning their cars today! :mrgreen:


----------

